# German UCCW Tutorial



## rmean (Jul 16, 2011)

hi there,

i know there are a lot of german people around here. for anyone who is interested, i plan to start a series of tutorials in german language.

i made one little video which introduces the software and its functions. it would be nice if somebody could have a look at it and, maybe, help improving the way it's done etc. 

here you go: 




regards


----------

